# 유령 (Ghost)



## dethzilla

Hello, I'm new here and I'm looking for help in pronouncing what I believe to be a word for "ghost" in Korean: 유령

Any and all help is much appreciated.


----------



## Kangy

I'm not sure about its meaning, but I can help you with its pronunciation.
It's officially romanized as _*yuryeong*_.

To give you an idea of how to pronounce it based on English pronunciation, say *you-r-young*. "You" as in the personal pronoun and "young" as in the opposite of old, plus a tapped r sound before it (the sound of r in the Spanish words _cara_, _padre_, _aro_, etc)


----------



## Sofia_

you pronouce 유령 as Yoo-ryeong. 

to me 유령 sounds more like something to do with spirits. 
A more familiar word for "ghost" would be 귀신. It's prononunced Gwee-shin.


----------

